# Recommended round for Liliput 6.35



## Capt Quirk (Jan 3, 2017)

I have recently acquired a 1927-1928 .25 cal Model 1. It obviously hadn't been cleaned in a long while, and has been  failing to eject, failing to seat, stovepiping, and double feeding. The only thing it hasn't done, is blow up.

After getting a box of Winchester 50gr ammo, (the only box I could find within 100 miles) I tried a few rounds. I couldn't fire 2 rounds in a row. After a thorough cleaning and oiling, it does a little better, but still has the original issues.

Question- is 50gr to light?


----------



## fishtail (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't have any suggestions for the double feeding other than the lips of the magazine might be spread slightly.
You are probably not going to find anything heavier than 50gr stuff.
See if something like Hornadys 35gr XTP will improve the other problems.
My neighbor has a Beretta that really likes them but coughs at most any other ammo.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 3, 2017)

So, you're saying to go with a lighter round? If I can find them, I'll give it a go.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 3, 2017)

Actually I was being specific.
Try the Hornady first.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok, thanks. I'm sure I'll have to go to Macon one of these days. I was lucky to find one box in Dublin, and grabbed it.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 3, 2017)

I just looked in one of my reloading manuals and see the 35gr XTP has been discontinued, so the likely hood of finding ammo is almost none.

To give you some idea of why I was suggesting a lighter bullet:
The usual charge rate of Red Dot powder in 25acp with a 35gr bullet is from 1.1gr to1.4gr.
But with a 50gr bullet the suggested charge rate is 0.8gr to 1.2gr.
That increased powder charge may have been the issue of why a lighter bullet cycled better than the heavier.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 3, 2017)

A better comparison would be when using Bullseye powder.
The 35gr suggested load is from 1.2gr to 1.5gr.
The 50gr suggested load is from 1.0gr to1.2gr.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 3, 2017)

Another thing that can cause "failing to eject, failing to seat, stovepiping" is the recoil spring. The spring tension may not be as heavy as it was 90 years ago.
Some firearms have certain spring tensions for certain rounds that are to be used.

Problematically "good luck" finding one to fit your pistol.

I accidentally found a spring to repair a Derringer. 
It was in a ball point pen.


----------

